# Best live chart provider? Does anyone trade through High Low Traders?



## Gedstar (2 August 2016)

Just a couple of questions, also could anyone recomend the best brokerage to start a demo account with while learning?


----------



## Modest (2 August 2016)

The best charting platform I have ever seen/used has to be Think or Swim (TOS). But for Forex check out cTrader.


----------



## Gedstar (2 August 2016)

Thanks Modest will check it out.


----------

